# This is the end of male painting contractors....



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

I'd hire that, only I already have one. :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm no painter but how well does paint hold up when applied over a soot ridden greasy cinder block wall?


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

ProWallGuy said:


> I'd hire that, only I already have one. :clap: :clap: :clap:


I'ma tell her you said that!


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

ProWallGuy said:


> I'd hire that, only I already have one. :clap: :clap: :clap:


Will withhold comment until I know 
whether she is related to you. :whistling:
:laughing:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

neolitic said:


> Will withhold comment until I know
> whether she is related to you. :whistling:
> :laughing:


I will take the plunge for all of ya!


Super Hot and Tasty!

POST SCRIPT: The "Chick" in the posted video has NO IDEA how to spray paint!


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> I'd hire that, only I already have one. :clap: :clap: :clap:







there is no paint on that brush...


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

The only thing I noticed was the suspicious looking can of Behr:w00t:


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

chris n said:


> The only thing I noticed was the suspicious looking can of Behr:w00t:


That is all BEHR is really worth, a prop in a photoshoot.

Even then...


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Leave it to a true professional to see what product she is using.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> Leave it to a true professional to see what product she is using.



And an HD Roller!!! Could be on to something here!


----------



## painter77 (Sep 22, 2005)

Isn't that Miss January from the HD calendar? 

_____

Perhaps this is the only case where contractual terms such as "Price is doubled if HO watches, tripled if HO helps" make most sense..


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Aw Sheeeet!!!

PWG _IS_ "Bodine Wallpaper".

If that is yer Wife..Sorry!!! You lucky Bastid!!!!


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Aw Sheeeet!!!
> 
> PWG _IS_ "Bodine Wallpaper".
> 
> If that is yer Wife..Sorry!!! You lucky Bastid!!!!



Not that lucky.

:laughing:


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Aw Sheeeet!!!
> 
> PWG _IS_ "Bodine Wallpaper".
> 
> If that is yer Wife..Sorry!!! You lucky Bastid!!!!


:laughing: I thought," Careful now!"

I think he has shown that pic before. I do not remember if she is his wife or not, but I do know one thing. My wife would damned sure not allow me to work someone like that!


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

boman47k said:


> I think he has shown that pic before.


First timer.

When I first saw that picture I of course scanned the female, then felt a little ill when looking at her tape job...

:laughing:


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

those girls look like they are good with the caulk


----------



## Mike(VA) (Jan 9, 2008)

"My wife would damned sure not allow me to work someone like that!"

boman47k, what did you actually mean to write? "...to work someone like that or to work WITH someone like that". Sure makes a difference. 

If I got to come home to something like that every night, I would have the shortest workday ever seen.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

world llc said:


> those girls look like they are good with the caulk




Ya do know that in Canada, parts of Minnesota and the surrounding areas, Caulk and Cock are pronounced the same way!

Good pun!


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Mike(VA) said:


> "My wife would damned sure not allow me to work someone like that!"
> 
> boman47k, what did you actually mean to write? "...to work someone like that or to work WITH someone like that". Sure makes a difference.
> 
> If I got to come home to something like that every night, I would have the shortest workday ever seen.


 
I actually did mean work as in hire. But, I did catch how it could be taken a different way. In my case, it would be either/or! :thumbup:

P.S. My Dickies look nothing like those!
Mine tend to get drips on them..even when I work alone.
Malco, behave! :laughing:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

boman47k said:


> But, I did catch how it could be taken a different way. In my case, it would be either/or!


And YOU tell ME to behave??? Sick minds DO think alike!!!!


POST SCRIPT: Get mt GD Name Correct!!!!!!! It is MALCO! As in *M*ark *A*lbert *L*ast* CO*mpany

Yes! It does eerk (is that how one spells it?) me to have it broadcast incorrectly.


EDIT! You are such a nice Guy............I see you edited!


----------



## Mike(VA) (Jan 9, 2008)

What happened to the pichers? Not even an 'edited....' left. MALCO, did you take 'em for your collection? :sad:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Mike(VA) said:


> What happened to the pichers? Not even an 'edited....' left. MALCO, did you take 'em for your collection? :sad:


Nah!!!

Got plenty in MY "Spank Bank"!! 

The second picture would make for a GREAT "weekender". The first, (left hander) is the type one wants to marry!!!!! Looks Great AND knows how to work!


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Ya do know that in Canada, parts of Minnesota and the surrounding areas, Caulk and Cock are pronounced the same way!
> 
> Good pun!



and it can still make a mess.

any one watch holmes on homes, see the 2 he has working for him
good lord


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

MALCO.New.York said:


> And YOU tell ME to behave??? Sick minds DO think alike!!!!
> 
> 
> POST SCRIPT: Get mt GD Name Correct!!!!!!! It is MALCO! As in *M*ark *A*lbert *L*ast* CO*mpany
> ...


I thought it was "Bad Company" en espanol.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

K2 said:


> I thought it was "Bad Company" en espanol.



You know..................That has NEVER occurred to me ! But it is Correct!!!!! I like it!!!

I am the "Bad Company MoFo!"


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

WisePainter said:


> there is no paint on that brush...


No paint, she is cutting in with Gardz prior to wallcovering.

She is a close friend, and part-time helper. Her and the wife are good buddies, so there are no trust issues. One of the best that ever worked for me, she is a hard worker, very fast learner, reliable, etc. Picked up a brush and was born for it. Only a little teaching/showing her how-to, and she can hold her own to any painter with many years more experience. And she is excellent at PR with the lady customers. Not to mention she sure brightens up a jobsite. :thumbsup:



MALCO.New.York said:


> Nah!!!
> 
> Got plenty in MY "Spank Bank"!!
> 
> The second picture would make for a GREAT "weekender". The first, (left hander) is the type one wants to marry!!!!! Looks Great AND knows how to work!


Keep your spank bank to yourself mister. 
She is 28 and single.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)




----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

Well I guess my pics were NSFW. Ah well, hope you guys right clicked and saved while you could...

As far as wimmenz on my crew, I avoid it.
I have had problems in the past with a lack of productivity due to a girly being around.


All the Foreman from other crews were complaining in my ear all day about their guys were doing more looking than working.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

there is something about blonds in work boots and whites....


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

world llc said:


> there is something about blonds in work boots and whites....


....that slow progress on a job site full of men

:laughing:


btw, you sure take a lot of pictures of her working...
:shifty:


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

*MALCO:*

POST SCRIPT:


> Get mt GD Name Correct!!!!!!! It is MALCO! As in *M*ark *A*lbert *L*ast* CO*mpany


Damn, you must have been looking over my shoulder as I typed that. I think it was only there for a maybe a minute or two before I caught it. Hope you recover quickly from any damage it may have caused.
Now get your panties out of a wad and get back to work, if you have any. Damn, I wish I did. :sad:

Back to regular scheduled programming now.


----------



## painter77 (Sep 22, 2005)

What a masterly, fine young lady!
Does she have a sister/friend? .. Wait.. looks like her boss has already gotten her sister/friend too.. 
Life is unfair --some guy has all the luck...


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> She is a close friend, and part-time helper. Her and the wife are good buddies, so there are no trust issues.


so when the wife asks how work was and you tell her you were filling holes all day... she knows your referring to prep work? :thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Screw the wall papering, look at all that beer in the cooler!!!

I think you need to impliment a new work uniform, 2 band-aids and a cork.

I have a female PT helper and she puts most dudes I know to shame. Very good with the lady of the house too.

Also lots of good advertisment.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

My contribution:


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Damn PWG, you sure do take a lot of pics of Beth. Does she not wonder why you are always standing behind her with that camera?


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

WisePainter said:


> btw, you sure take a lot of pictures of her working...
> :shifty:





Workaholic said:


> Damn PWG, you sure do take a lot of pics of Beth. Does she not wonder why you are always standing behind her with that camera?


I actually take hundreds of pictures on all of our jobs. If I have a spare minute, I pick up the camera, and snap some shots. Same with her. Since I do a great majority of the work, most of the pictures have me in them. I'm only showing you guys the 'nice' ones. Here's a good shot of my ass to cool ya'll down.











WarnerConstInc. said:


> Screw the wall papering, look at all that beer in the cooler!!!


The beer is fake, it is part of the mural we were installing.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

ProWallGuy said:


> I actually take hundreds of pictures on all of our jobs. If I have a spare minute, I pick up the camera, and snap some shots. Same with her. Since I do a great majority of the work, most of the pictures have me in them. I'm only showing you guys the 'nice' ones. Here's a good shot of my ass* to cool ya'll down.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That'll do it! :laughing:


----------



## Traditions2 (Jul 3, 2008)

I gotta look at these tools all day!!!


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

MALCO.New.York said:


> I did not want to say it..........*G-String* and all.................
> 
> 
> Sorry Tim!!!!


I say bikinis! Not that it matters.


----------

